# Finally...!



## justRoamin (Nov 1, 2015)

Hello all,after many years looking for that perfect(for us)Motorhome,a rear shaped lounge,we finally saw the light and settled on an Autocruise Wentworth(Side settees). Looking forward to mixing Sites and wildcamping. So now we have a Motorhome I thought it was time we joined this brilliant forum and join in the fun.


----------



## Steveyates02 (Nov 1, 2015)

Welcome


----------



## izwozral (Nov 1, 2015)

Hi & welcome, hope you have many happy travels.


----------



## RoaminRog (Nov 1, 2015)

Welcome to the forum,
Best wishes Rog.


----------



## GinaRon (Nov 1, 2015)

You will find that its the best thing you every did and going to meets puts the cream on the cake.  Welcome and happy and safe travelling  :drive::camper:


----------



## Deleted member 20892 (Nov 1, 2015)

Welcome from another Sheffielder, there's a few of us on here.!

jt


----------



## 5andy (Nov 1, 2015)

Yes, welcome and many happy adventures.


----------



## jeanette (Nov 2, 2015)

Hi and:welcome::camper: safe and happy travels


----------



## yorkslass (Nov 2, 2015)

Hi,:welcome::wave::wave:


----------



## justRoamin (Nov 2, 2015)

Thanks for the welcomes...thing is now we can go anywhere we can't think of where to go..hehehehe...we'll get the hang of it I'm sure.


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Nov 2, 2015)

There are a few meets coming up. We went to meet a month after getting our van & it was a good start.


----------



## marydot (Nov 2, 2015)

Hi and welcome.  We have an Autosleeper Hampshire which has the rear lounge.  The two single beds have a Froli system mattress and electric rise and recline function - better than we have at home!

Marydot


----------



## Deleted member 19733 (Nov 2, 2015)

Hi and welcome to the forum, have fun


:welcome::camper::have fun::cheers::dog::drive::goodluck:


----------



## phillybarbour (Nov 2, 2015)

Hi and welcome along to the site.


----------

